# Kann Fireworks4 Farben austauschen?



## ExAByte (1. August 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage, ich habe verschiedene Icons in einem Grünen Farbton für ein Programm erstellt, welches ich mal geschrieben hatte. Allerdings gefallen mir die Grünen Icons nicht mehr und würde sie gerne gegen andere Farben (Batchverarbeitung?) austauschen? Meine Frage ist daher, geht das mit FW und wenn ja wie?

Danke euch 
Greetz ExAByte


----------



## Nofear (1. August 2002)

Hi

Das sollte per "Xtras - Farbe anpassen - Farbton/Sättigung" funzen.
Mach es lieber durch die "Effektpalette":

"Effekte -Farbe anpassen - Farbton/Sättigung"

Diesen Effekt kann mann dann jederzeit wiederrufen und auch ändern, was bei "Xtras" nicht geht...

Hmm, du willst daraus einen Befehl (Command)machen?
Das geht bestimmt, wenn du nur Effekte zuweisen willst.

ALso, war das hilfreich ?

ciao


----------



## kasiopaia (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

ich verscuhe seit einiger Zeitmit Fireworks gelungene Animationen hinzubekommen, über die Suche habe ich leider nur anmerkungen für Rotationen in Pfad-Vefolgungen gefunen, die kappen auch, aber so richtig edle Dinger bekomme ich nach wie vor nicht hin.
Das ist aber erstma zweitranging.

Viel wichtiger ist es mir, mit Fireworks MX schwarze Flächen wie hier:







in Rot o.ä. ein zufärben, ohne das es künstlich aussieht.

Also rein zum verständnis:


Nach dem Einfärben soll es so aussehen, als habe das Handy tatsächlich eine Rote Schale beispielweise.


Ist sowas machbar? Wenn ja: Wie?

Aus der Hile werde ich leider nciht schlau.


MFG


Chris


----------



## kasiopaia (15. Juni 2005)

und hopp, einmal nach oben das ganze


----------

